# FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits"



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

Post questions here!
*ANY NON-related post will be reomved*
Please this thread is for ONE purpose only! 

Keeps the other thread kind more clear and overviewable.









THE GB INFO:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=444535



[Modified by Cullen, 3:14 AM 7-30-2002]


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

how long is the groupbuy gonna run for? is there a deadline?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (VR6 Kid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how long is the groupbuy gonna run for? is there a deadline?[HR][/HR]​Well the details will be posted as they come along, I guess if there isn't a deadline I don't know if you can call it a GB?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (HIDGolf)*

Is this GB for the 4,100K or 6,000K ??? Any idea when this will become effective?


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

emailed you Cullen
Thanks!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (quailallstar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is this GB for the 4,100K or 6,000K ??? Any idea when this will become effective?[HR][/HR]​Both
Beging next month (that is in a few days) Nick is out traveling again and hard to get the bits and pieces together


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Is it possible to just order a harness, bulbs, and ballasts from autolamps-online?
You know about my OEM HID retrofit, so I only need an H1 harness to go from my hella dual rounds to the ballasts. Then I need 2 ballasts with regualr D2S connectors, then I need D2S bulbs.
I should probably just contact them directly to see what they can do for me.
Of course I am doing this jsut to make HIDGolf happy










[Modified by Bora20, 4:01 PM 7-29-2002]


----------



## skr8blackenese (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

I am having trouble finding which headlight will fit my car. I looked in the US section and for Jetta they have "Jetta w/2hl", "Jetta w/4hl" and "Jetta"... which one is for a MkIV Jetta 2.0? Also you recommended that Mk IVs to NOT get this kit and get OEM? Why is that?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skr8blackenese)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am having trouble finding which headlight will fit my car. I looked in the US section and for Jetta they have "Jetta w/2hl", "Jetta w/4hl" and "Jetta"... which one is for a MkIV Jetta 2.0? Also you recommended that Mk IVs to NOT get this kit and get OEM? Why is that? [HR][/HR]​Always and I say ALWAYS is a OEM HID setup better I have never ever tried to claim anything else but for the people out there who dont have that possibility the Autolamps kit is the best solution!


----------



## skr8blackenese (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am having trouble finding which headlight will fit my car. I looked in the US section and for Jetta they have "Jetta w/2hl", "Jetta w/4hl" and "Jetta"... which one is for a MkIV Jetta 2.0? Also you recommended that Mk IVs to NOT get this kit and get OEM? Why is that? 
Always and I say ALWAYS is a OEM HID setup better I have never ever tried to claim anything else but for the people out there who dont have that possibility the Autolamps kit is the best solution![HR][/HR]​I am not disputing whether one is better or not. I was just curious as to the difference between the two because I would like to get an HID lighting system but 1)Money is a large factor
2)I want to get it for enhanced visibility over stock halogen lighting
3)I need something that will fit in my car and not give me hassles
If Autolamps fits the above description, then it is what I am looking for. If OEM fits it, then maybe that is what I need... I have three questions that I need to ask now.
1) What is the difference in price?
2) Where can I get OEM HID if I need to
3) What are the reasonings or pro/cons of both setups (you may direct me to a website if there is one that answers my questions)
Thanks


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skr8blackenese)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1) What is the difference in price?
2) Where can I get OEM HID if I need to
3) What are the reasonings or pro/cons of both setups (you may direct me to a website if there is one that answers my questions)
Thanks[HR][/HR]​1) Your car (MK4 Jetta) uses a dual-filament bulb, so a regular HID kit will lose you high beams. Your current NA spec healdights use a 9007 bulb. Autolamps does not make a 9007 kit.
Next step. Purchase Bora E-Code H4 headlights. Increase visibilty due to a better reflector design. Autolamps is currently offering an H4 kit to keep both low/high beams. You will also get foglights.
Cost - you will need:
Bora H4 halogen healdights - $383 USD including bulbs and foglight wiring
ALO - H4 hylow HID 4100K kit - $600 USD
ALO - H4 hylow HID 6000K kit - $735 USD
Total cost: $983 ~ $1118 USD
OEM Bora HID - Cost between $1200 ~ $2000 USD depending on where you shop.
2) http://www.pgperformance.com is the only place I know off the top of my head, but there are others.
3) Halogen based headlights are not/and were never intended to deal with the arc created by an xenon HID headlight. The reflectors are not optimised for the extra light and with a dual-filament system, the loss of high beams is unsafe. 
The OEM HID lights are designed for HID bulbs and can deal with the extra light emitted. When I say deal, I mean that they can create usable light out of it, i.e. the light is on the road, not glaring everywhere.
Read teh FAQ at the top of the Lighting Forum before you make up your mind. Also read through this: http://lighting.mbz.org/faq/
Let me give you an idea of what I am doing. MK3 GTI, hella dual round headlights with actual Audi TT E-Code HID projectors in them. Now this is going to be a bit of work, cost quite a bit of money (basically throwing away an Audi TT HID headlight except for the projector) and will take a lot of time.
If I had the choice of OEM HID or to go the TT route, I would definately save my money and get the OEM HID lights.


----------



## MSP116 (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Bora20)*

Looking to get a set of 6000k D2S bulbs for my micro de xenons! How much?


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

bump








any updates?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skyline)*

This much that the HY-LOW H4 kit will also be available through the GB!!


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

hi Cullen
any ideas of when we can start ordering?? cant wait haha








thanks again for all you've done~!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skyline)*

I'm leasing my car, will there be any probs if i take my car in and they see the kit.
What about when my stickers expire and i need to have my car tested, will it fail for not have DOT approved headlights?
P.S. regardless i still want hid's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skyline)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hi Cullen
any ideas of when we can start ordering?? cant wait haha








thanks again for all you've done~![HR][/HR]​Hold on, working on the final details with nick right now!


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Hello my Estonian Friend







how many people do we have for a head count so far? 


[Modified by 98silverGTIVR6, 10:27 AM 8-2-2002]


----------



## simbany1 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (98silverGTIVR6)*

I've been bothering Cullen by email a bit too much so let me know ask the questions here for this GB.
I'm picking up my 2002 B5.5 Passat tomorrow. I want the HID conversion but do I need to pick up the H7 kit that's priced at $579 (6000k). If so, do I lose my high beams? I've heard H7 and H4 and just trying to get the real deal.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Depending on price I may be interested on the HY-LOW H4.
I'm using e-codes (Jetta Iv).


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (robin_lantigua)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Depending on price I may be interested on the HY-LOW H4.
I'm using e-codes (Jetta Iv).[HR][/HR]​You can find the pirces here:
http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/orderform.htm
-10% for the GB and *NO SHIPIPNG CHARGE applies* as that is included in the price, regardless of where you are located!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

You can find the pirces here:
http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/orderform.htm
-10% for the GB and *NO SHIPIPNG CHARGE applies* as that is included in the price, regardless of where you are located![/QUOTE]
Cullen, is this the GB pricing announcement???


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (simbany1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm picking up my 2002 B5.5 Passat tomorrow. I want the HID conversion but do I need to pick up the H7 kit that's priced at $579 (6000k). If so, do I lose my high beams? I've heard H7 and H4 and just trying to get the real deal.[HR][/HR]​You can also go with the 4100K kit, which will give you a whiter looking bulb and more lumens light output than a 6000K. Plus it is cheaper.
To be certain you get the right kit, remove your low beam bulb and check what it is. I believe the B5.5 Passat has projector low beams and reflector highs, so you shouldn't lose your high beams if I am correct.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Bora20)*

H7 for 2002 Passat is High and Low. and you do not lose your high beam as you are only replacing your low beams with Xenon lamps.


----------



## simbany1 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (quailallstar)*

Thanks for the info guys...now it's just a matter of deciding on the bi-xenon's or the hid conversion!! Considering the money involved I think I'll start out with the hid conversion and see if it makes me happy... thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## hejl (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Decisions, decisions - I can't decide between the 4000K and 6000K. I want brighter light that looks cool, but doesn't draw too much unwanted attention. Which color looks most like the factory systems already on the road?
Thanks


----------



## hejl (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (hejl)*

I did some more research and figured out the 4000K is the one for me.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (hejl)*

6k on passenger side Vs 4k on driver side
This pics are on a BMW.










[Modified by robin_lantigua, 8:39 AM 9-15-2002]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (robin_lantigua)*

quote:[HR][/HR]6k on passenger side Vs 4k on driver side
This pics are on a BMW.[HR][/HR]​The "real" advantage of it can be seen on the ground in front of the car....


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Yes, the 4100K definately puts more light onto the road. I know which one I would be getting.


----------



## simbany1 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Bora20)*

Looks like I'll be getting the 4000k....


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (simbany1)*

That's 4100K
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Bora20)*

bump


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skyline)*

hi cullen,
any ideas of when the final details are gonna be set? sorry, dont mean to rush u, jsut really wanna get the kit soon hehe








thanks again!


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skyline)*

Hi. Can I still get in? Please!







For 4000K


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (false_vapor)*

i'm sure you can still get in
but you NEED to EMAIL Cullen straight away with email subject being "AUTOLAMPS"
cheers


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skyline)*

are any updates Cullen?
Thanks man


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skyline)*

Yes we are still not at the full 20!








Here are some updates on the details:
1. All shipments will be
stock dependant, all Autolamps-online trading terms are applicable and
shipments will be made world wide by UPS.
2. This GB is applicable to both 4100 and 6000K kits and multiples are acceptable.
3. The orders will ship as normal but make a note that this customer will get a
credit in 6 weeks time.
These is the info as provided by Autolamps


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Thanks Cullen
Cmon ppl, spread the words







this is a good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ikedu (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skyline)*

I know you have to buy a kit to get the 10% off, but I already have an upgraded wiring harness ready for HID conversion that I made myself. Is the DIY D2R set what I would need to get for 399 listed on their site.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (skyline)*

Yeah people......email Cullen and get in on this great deal!!!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

UPDATE:
We can start the GB and the credit will be done on the total number of customers so we do NOT have to wait until we have 20!!
So everyone who is ready to start buying MAIL ME!


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]UPDATE:
We can start the GB and the credit will be done on the total number of customers so we do NOT have to wait until we have 20!!
So everyone who is ready to start buying MAIL ME!
[HR][/HR]​Ill be ready tomorrow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick Cottiss (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (98silverGTIVR6)*

Well I guess people have been wondering when they will hear from me and I guess its time for us to do some work! Thanks Cullen and I guess we take it from here. 
Firstly our direct email is as follows: [email protected]
If you have questions of any kind either from a technical side or to do with the GB please contact us directly. If you feel the question is of overall general interest feel free to post it here on VWVORTEX. I suggest you use this thread so it’s easier to follow.
If you need direction or information about the product you are considering buying send us a mail and we will give you all the site links so you can read at your leisure. Please DO NOT BUY until you are sure of what you are going to get and exactly what you want. This isn’t for our benefit but we do not want customers eagerly awaiting their package and then because of a mix up or miscommunication they haven’t got what they thought they would. Ask as many questions as you like until you are 100% happy.
Once your ready you need to get the password from Cullen. This is simply so you can get your discount when you make your purchase.
Place your order online with your credit card directly at our site http://www.autolamps-online.com . All the HID products are covered by the GB discount with the exception of the D2 lamps on their own. Once you have placed your order send us an email with your order number and quote the GB password. You will be sent a disclaimer to sign and return. You will also be given a tracking number to follow your kit to your door.
Once this is done you will be advised when your kit leaves and it will arrive within 48 hours (subject to stock) . 
Once the GB is complete (lets say last day 12 September) you will receive directly back to your credit cards the discount for the GB. Why not straightaway? Well we need a min number of sales so we know the discount to give. The more sales the bigger the discount but you are guaranteed at least 10%. 
The kits are 100% Philips components this is for all lamps, 4100K and 6000K and the ballast is Philips as well. Included in the kit you will get a full custom made harness for your car including all the connectors, relays and fuses you need already fitted. All you need to do is make 2 push connections and two connections to your battery. Full fitting instructions are included.
I hope this covers it but if not as I said send us a mail. I will make sure that Vortex members get top priority with all enquiries and you will get answers to any questions within 12 hours, 7 days a week. 
Many thanks in advance for all the members’ interest and once again to Cullen for setting this up
Nick


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Nick Cottiss)*

TTT


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

TTT


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

I see they have a H1 kit too, has anyone tried put this HID kit in stock MK3 dual lamp e-codes? How is the lightning and is there much glare? I dont want to blind other people on the road. 
thanks


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (BiH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I see they have a H1 kit too, has anyone tried put this HID kit in stock MK3 dual lamp e-codes? How is the lightning and is there much glare? I dont want to blind other people on the road. 
thanks[HR][/HR]​Damir i had a buddy who put HIDs in his dual lamp e-codes and the beam pattern was horrible the light shinned out more to the sides of the car and not much in front of the car. If you want to do HIDs your best bets are to do them in MK4 look lights, dual rounds or better yet do what nater did and get a set of BMW or Audi HID projectors and retro fit them in the dual round housings this will give you the best light output because its an OEM set up. HTH's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (98silverGTIVR6)*

How did you fit Audi or BMW projectors into Dual Rounds?








Have any pics of this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How did you fit Audi or BMW projectors into Dual Rounds?








Have any pics of this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Well you need to buy the acutal HID projectors, then you need to take out your halogen projectors and do the swap and get some D2S bulbs and ballasts. Here is what nater did http://members14.clubphoto.com/nate591234/guest-1.phtml you can IM him if you need to know more. HTH's I will be doing this soon with a brand new set of PZWO lights and will be documenting it step by step so hopfully i can get you more info by next week.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (98silverGTIVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damir i had a buddy who put HIDs in his dual lamp e-codes and the beam pattern was horrible the light shinned out more to the sides of the car and not much in front of the car. [HR][/HR]​OEM will always be better than retros but what kit did your friend use? There are alot of people out there selling NOT so good kits, in fact there are people out there installing D2S bulbs striaght into Halogen setups... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (98silverGTIVR6)*

I see the difference you are talking about with the projector vs the MK4 looks. My question now is, why did he use different projector beams when hella already has them in the low beams???? Doesn't make sense to me....but I'll email him and find out more info directly from the source.
Thanks for the link and info!
GS


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (98silverGTIVR6)*

By the way.....what is his Vortex name? AOL?


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

That's exciting!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can i get in for a set of 4100K D2R H7??
I think that's what I need for 02 GTI 1.8T...








I'll send a e-mail to Cullen right away.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

How do you guys think they will look in my Abt lights???
Do you think there will be to much stray light with the 4100K
D2R set up. please help. I'm gonna nut up and get me some.
Thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

TTT!


----------



## Dubbaya Fun (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

I am interested in this GB also. Does anybody know if the HIDs will turn on when the DRLs turn on? Or is it when you turn the switch to turn on your lights?
And what happens if you decide to disable your DRLs?
BTW, this is for a 2002 GTI
Thanks Cullen!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Dubbaya Fun)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am interested in this GB also. Does anybody know if the HIDs will turn on when the DRLs turn on? Or is it when you turn the switch to turn on your lights?
And what happens if you decide to disable your DRLs?
BTW, this is for a 2002 GTI
Thanks Cullen![HR][/HR]​DRLs need to be deactivated yes.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

TTT


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Nick Cottiss)*

So... do we order H7 conversion kit of the DIY D2R kit??
If we need the DIY one, I think I ordered the wrong one...
what should I do??


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So... do we order H7 conversion kit of the DIY D2R kit??
If we need the DIY one, I think I ordered the wrong one...
what should I do??[HR][/HR]​All depends upon your application!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So... do we order H7 conversion kit of the DIY D2R kit??
If we need the DIY one, I think I ordered the wrong one...
what should I do??[HR][/HR]​Go to the website and email or call Nick.....he can fix your order so you get the correct parts. I'm like a week and a half away from ordering my kit!!!! I'm so excited!!!








HIDs Rule! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The kits are 100% Philips components this is for all lamps, 4100K and 6000K and the ballast is Philips as well. Included in the kit you will get a full custom made harness for your car including all the connectors, relays and fuses you need already fitted. All you need to do is make 2 push connections and two connections to your battery. Full fitting instructions are included.
[HR][/HR]​Which one is it describing??? Should I tell them my Make and the model of the car because of the "full custom made harness"?? 
Thank You


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

so i can't get a discount if i just want to order bulbs? i just need a pair of h7's to go on my phillip ballast. that kind of sucks....oh well i guess.
sean


----------



## sjaswal (Apr 16, 2002)

So, received my Autolamps kit today, it will eventually be installed. There are duties and taxes payable when receiving in Canada. Autolamps declared a value of 200GBP (underdecared) which helps, $64.24 CAD was total paid to receive package.
On autolamps' website one of the advantages of their kit is the FET harness which you do not get in this kit ( I ordered the H7 6000K). You will get the all the components they now consider unreliable and have replaced with with the FET switch/harness.
Hopefully Autolamps will let me know what the specs are for the FET or just a part number, so I also can replace all the unreliable switching circuitry that was provided with the kit.
Believe it or not, looking at the quality of the relay and relay socket provided in the kit, they are right. I will not be installing the provided relays or relay sockets into my car, I would much rather use relays that are sealed and sockets that the relays don't pop out of so easily.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (sjaswal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, received my Autolamps kit today, it will eventually be installed. There are duties and taxes payable when receiving in Canada. Autolamps declared a value of 200GBP (underdecared) which helps, $64.24 CAD was total paid to receive package.[HR][/HR]​Well this is the problem with Canada continuasly! They charge tax for almost anything even badges at times!?


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

is this gb over? can i still get in?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is this gb over? can i still get in?[HR][/HR]​YES you can!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=444535


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (sjaswal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On autolamps' website one of the advantages of their kit is the FET harness which you do not get in this kit ( I ordered the H7 6000K). You will get the all the components they now consider unreliable and have replaced with with the FET switch/harness.
Hopefully Autolamps will let me know what the specs are for the FET or just a part number, so I also can replace all the unreliable switching circuitry that was provided with the kit.
Believe it or not, looking at the quality of the relay and relay socket provided in the kit, they are right. I will not be installing the provided relays or relay sockets into my car, I would much rather use relays that are sealed and sockets that the relays don't pop out of so easily.[HR][/HR]​REPLY from NICK:

quote:[HR][/HR]> From: Autolamps-Online 
> Sent: Friday, August 23, 2002 11:38 AM
> To: 'Cullen'
> Cc: Nick
> Subject: RE: AUTOLAMPS
> 
> 
> We are out of stock at the moment on FET harnesses and anyone who orders
> a kit from us and get a relay harness will get a replacement FET harness
> when they are next in stock. This will be week commencing 9th September.
> 
> However even though the FET is more reliable than a mechanical relay as
> it’s a solid state transistor rather than a switch and coil the relays
> are OE car specification. Most kits sold do not come with any sort of
> harness at all and still most kits are sold asking you to plug the
> halogen connector into the ballast directly.
> 
> No one has ever commented in all the kits we have sold on the quality of
> these relays or relay blocks and if someone chooses not to use them
> then that is his prerogative.
> 
> For your information the Citroen Rally team uses our kits on its recce
> cars and they use these relayed harnesses without any issues or problems
> 
> Nick
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

TTT!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]6k on passenger side Vs 4k on driver side
This pics are on a BMW.
The "real" advantage of it can be seen on the ground in front of the car....[HR][/HR]​Cullen, so based on the pic in this post, the 4100K lights up the road better, it seems. Am I seeing this correctly?


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

You are damn right. Here is another pic. You can definately see the difference. Please excuse the glare, I am sure it is just a retrofit kit and not OEM optics, but you get the idea.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Bora20)*

So you think I should go with the 4100K kit?


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

What do you want from the lights?
The best usable light output = 4100K
The prettiest ligt output = 6000K
I am running 4100K in both cars.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You are damn right. Here is another pic. You can definately see the difference. Please excuse the glare, I am sure it is just a retrofit kit and not OEM optics, but you get the idea.







[HR][/HR]​Kinda funny how these pics work against themselves...(sp? f? v?)
I only slept 3 hrs...going on a trip..


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Cullen, are you using a set of these in your car? If so, which ones? If you are not, and had to buy a set, which ones would you go for?


----------



## grebe (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (BiH)*

I too am concerned with blinding other people. I would like to get the H4 Hy/Low setup, but am concerned about glare.
Are the optics in an H4 headlamp unit good enough that I won't cause a glare problem for other motorists?


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (grebe)*

would i be able to install these myself? do i have to splice wires or anything? i really want to buy these, but i need a plug and play kit because i'm really not into messing with my electical system. oh, and by the pics, it seems the 4100k seem really yellow. 4100k is whiter than stock h7 bulbs right?
oh, and do we need the d2s or d2r kit?


[Modified by 02TurboGTI, 8:57 AM 8-25-2002]


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would i be able to install these myself? do i have to splice wires or anything? i really want to buy these, but i need a plug and play kit because i'm really not into messing with my electical system. oh, and by the pics, it seems the 4100k seem really yellow. 4100k is whiter than stock h7 bulbs right?
oh, and do we need the d2s or d2r kit?

[Modified by 02TurboGTI, 8:57 AM 8-25-2002][HR][/HR]​The 4100k bulbs are what ever OEM HID car have. So yes they are Whiter and brighter than anything you have now. If you had an OEM HID set up on your car they would be a whitish/purple color.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (98silverGTIVR6)*

Yeah install is super easy! Hardest part is finding a home for the ballasts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (germanrox)*

what's exactally involved in the install? i heard it's good to install the ballasts inside the fender... is that true?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (02TurboGTI)*

Unplug the old headlights and plug in the new headlights. But really that's about 80% of the install. Autolamps comes with instructions, it's really really easy. Put the Ballasts whereever you feel comfortable, but within the specified distance from the headlamp. Oh yeah don't mount it on the battery though!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (germanrox)*

TTT


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

So what *exactly* should someone with Hella dual rounds order?
(I see this question hinted at often, but never answered)
I actually have a Projektzwo kit, but it has Hella lamps.. reflector
highs, and projector lows. Also, what have people done
about the splash of light up and to the right that the low
beam projector housings provide? I heard someone complain
that he thought that splash was too bright with his HID kit
and he ended up switching OEM BMW projector housings instead.
Any similar impressions? I'd probably just block the opening
in the projector housing that that light comes from.
Also, what's the discount at right now? Are we assured of at least 10%
at this point, or is it still up in the air? 
ian


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Daemon42)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So what *exactly* should someone with Hella dual rounds order?
(I see this question hinted at often, but never answered)
I actually have a Projektzwo kit, but it has Hella lamps.. reflector
highs, and projector lows. Also, what have people done
about the splash of light up and to the right that the low
beam projector housings provide? I heard someone complain
that he thought that splash was too bright with his HID kit
and he ended up switching OEM BMW projector housings instead.
Any similar impressions? I'd probably just block the opening
in the projector housing that that light comes from.
Also, what's the discount at right now? Are we assured of at least 10%
at this point, or is it still up in the air? 
ian [HR][/HR]​ For you lights you need an H1 kit. Nater is the guy who wasnt happy with his retro fit kit and did the BMW optics. Youll never get the best light output out of retro fit kit as you would from OEM Projectors. There are alot of people who are happy with there kits, but some just want OEM HID lights.


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (98silverGTIVR6)*

what's cullen's e-mail?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what's cullen's e-mail?[HR][/HR]​[email protected]


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (germanrox)*

cullen--
please send me the password... i just ordered my kit. thanks
Sean
Im or email......
[email protected]


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (veedubb8)*

TTT







i want my discount


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (98silverGTIVR6)*

BUMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quote:[HR][/HR]TTT







i want my discount







[HR][/HR]​ME TOO!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (false_vapor)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hi. Can I still get in? Please!







For 4000K[HR][/HR]​False_Vapor, you can definitely get in!!! Use this link to get the info and instructions for the GB.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=444535 
I ordered mine and should have them by early next week....I CAN'T WAIT!!!















Good Luck with your purchase....well worth the money!


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Just got hid kit today... although UPS should have shipped it to me yesterday







... going to install it tomorrow...







Thx To All Who Made the GB Happens!















For all of you!








Just curious... how many people have bought a kit in this GB?? Anyone know?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

An one in this GB with a Jetta + e-codes?... Can't wait to see your Pics!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (robin_lantigua)*

Bump! C'mon people....this GB is still happening, get in and don't miss out!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

FYI....my kit is at the UPS hub in England. Yours could be too, order a kit and have the best HID setup in your car too!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]FYI....my kit is at the UPS hub in England. Yours could be too, order a kit and have the best HID setup in your car too!!![HR][/HR]​I stand corrected....just tracked the package....it in NEWARK, NJ!!!! Monday they go in, Monday night pics on Vortex!!!!!






















Yeah, just a little too excited!


[Modified by gsantelli, 2:42 PM 9-7-2002]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

Afternoon TTT!


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

When ordering.. you guys will be receiving an email attachment that you need to send back.
When sending the attachment back by fax.. include a recent CC statement and proof of ID.


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Got mine installed today!
Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

PICS?....


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

Yeah....any PICS?


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

gaki, cullen, nick, somebody.... i received my form and need to finish the order process. i am going to scan and email teh form back, what do i do about the credit card statement and the other necesities? i just got teh credit car, so i dont have a statement for it. this will be the first purchase on it... thanks
Sean


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

Yes, I did take pic during the day time with my 4000k, it looks kinda yellowish.... 
When the night come... although it's not blue or anything when you look @ it....
it's







REAL







bright...
if you want pic, e-mail me cuz I don't know how to post pic in the forum


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (veedubb8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]gaki, cullen, nick, somebody.... i received my form and need to finish the order process. i am going to scan and email teh form back, what do i do about the credit card statement and the other necesities? i just got teh credit car, so i dont have a statement for it. this will be the first purchase on it... thanks
[HR][/HR]​If I read the following wording of the email right..
*" Please print it off and once completed, fax it back to us, along with some proof of the name and billing address the bank hold (a recent Credit Card Statement, (please block out the card number and any sensitive details before faxing it)) or copy of your ID card. 
*If you do not have access to fax we will accept scanned documents emailed to us and If you have to pay for the fax please let us know and we will refund you $5."*
you should be able to send them *either* a copy of your CC statement, *or* a of your photo ID.
They aren't requiring both.
Of course I have neither a fax machine nor a scanner so this whole thing sorta throws a monkey wrench 
into the order process for me. Faxing to an international number is an interesting twist as well. 
In fact, I sort of hate dealing with paper documents of any sort, when they should not be
necessary in this day and age.
ian



[Modified by Daemon42, 2:46 AM 9-8-2002]


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

How good is the light output of a 4100k kit with the Mk4 OEM reflector housings?? I always assumed that you needed the correct projector housings to do a proper HID conversion? I'm confused here...


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, I did take pic during the day time with my 4000k, it looks kinda yellowish.... 
When the night come... although it's not blue or anything when you look @ it....
it's







REAL







bright...
if you want pic, e-mail me cuz I don't know how to post pic in the forum







[HR][/HR]​
Here is your Pic


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (robin_lantigua)*

Thx for posting the pic!


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Razzle Dazzle


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (robin_lantigua)*

hows the glare on mk4 gti headlights>?


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (02TurboGTI)*

Don't know how's the look from far away... but I did notice that the beam pattern is a little different from before. I'll try to get pic for it


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (02TurboGTI)*

Hey everyone... to make our life easier, I've post everything I have yet of my car on imagestation
Anyone who's interested on pic of HID or anything, just click the link








http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291385469


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

i can't view the pics......... please post them.....
sean


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (veedubb8)*

































If it doesn't show up, try to right click the image and go to see the image info, copy and paste the link and you should be able to see it










[Modified by Little_Gti, 11:25 AM 9-9-2002]


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
If it doesn't show up, try to right click the image and go to see the image info, copy and paste the link and you should be able to see it








[HR][/HR]​When you do this and have only the image URL loaded, you might initially get the same image with the error 
from ImageStation embedded above because the browser has cached it. 
If in IE, hit ctrl-Refresh 
If in NS, hit Shift-Reload
to clear the cache and reload the image and it should work.
ian


[Modified by Daemon42, 10:29 AM 9-9-2002]


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Daemon42)*

Can anyone tell me where can I get my image hosted??


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

if you have DSL or cable you can host pics or a web site at your HOME pc... 
runing dns2Go or dynu
I have both at home... they work nice... 
Look here for more info
http://www.dynu.com/
http://www.dns2go.com/

Your Pics are comming from my home pc...


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
































If it doesn't show up, try to right click the image and go to see the image info, copy and paste the link and you should be able to see it









[Modified by Little_Gti, 11:25 AM 9-9-2002][HR][/HR]​Take off the .orig.jpg at the end.


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (robin_lantigua)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if you have DSL or cable you can host pics or a web site at your HOME pc... 
runing dns2Go or dynu
I have both at home... they work nice... [HR][/HR]​Your lucky that you can have those work @ your house.
I also use cable @ my house but I've got warning before even for ruing a ftp server @ home because my isp doesn't allow servers. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thx for posting the pic for me!!







for you!


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
Take off the .orig.jpg at the end.[HR][/HR]​Thx for teaching me that nice technique















for you!!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

My ISP ,Time warner, doesn't allow servers either. 
Try man!!


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (robin_lantigua)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My ISP ,Time warner, doesn't allow servers either. 
Try man!!
[HR][/HR]​I wanted to but I've already got warning before... I don't want to lose my connection...








I'll go to the imagestation way since Bora20 taught me how already


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

Who has a Jetta Iv + ecodes in this GB
Any Pics... ?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (robin_lantigua)*

TTT


----------



## cweemin (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

Can I know what kit you order? I'm confused by H1 H7 or DIY?
Thks


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (cweemin)*

what car do you have and who are you talking to?


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (cweemin)*

In my GTI, I use H7 conversion kit


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

Well, i just got my kit today. This company provides tHE BEST customer service i have ever experienced . My order was delayed, not by fault of either party. When the mistake was corrected, Autolamps (thanks nick, janet and cullen) corrected the mistake, with a quickness (overnighted the kit from the UK). They called to make sure they had the correct address, and promptly got it out to me. I will do business with this company again, and i HIGHLY recommend anybody else looking for HIDs to do the same. Thanks again
Sean Cahill


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (veedubb8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This company provides tHE BEST customer service i have ever experienced . [HR][/HR]​Totally AGREE!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This company provides tHE BEST customer service i have ever experienced . 
Totally AGREE!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​You understand now why I have been saying like forever to choose them?








Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen, me and Sean (germanrox) believed you...


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (gsantelli)*

wow, the 4100K put out a lot of useable light for a conversion kit. i must say the pukey yellow color in the comparo pic is making me sick though. the picks by Little_Gti seem less yellow and more white, can you confirm this? i think a color temperature in between those two (like 5300K) would be nicer and easier on the eye. can someone please post similar pics of the 6000K setup? PLEASE!


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (FreshieMedia)*

look the second pic, the one on the road, what's with those two boogers above the light throw? is that coming from your headlights? and damn cullen, 14,563 posts.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (FreshieMedia)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wow, the 4100K put out a lot of useable light for a conversion kit. i must say the pukey yellow color in the comparo pic is making me sick though. [HR][/HR]​Chances are that yellow color is an artifact of taking the photo with a digital camera.
Digital cameras have an automatic white balance setting that will try to find what it thinks
should be white in the frame and subtract that recorded color from everything. In this case it took
an average of the two light colors and the 4100K ends up being a little yellow and the 
6000K a little blue. If it had chosen the 4100K for the WB, the 6000K would look
much more blue, and if it'd chosen the 6000K for the WB the 4100K would
look very yellow. If your digital has some preset WB settings, it should be
set on the daylight setting to compare the light color it to the sun's color temperature. 
ian


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (FreshieMedia)*

I have the NA spec headlight, the color throw on the road is like the one you see on my pic. Depending on which angle you look @ the light, you see different color, if you look @ the blub itself, it's very white with a little bit blue. When you look at the edge of the reflector, you see a lot of yellow.
Because of I have a NA spec headlight, I think that's why you see the strange beam pattern. (no money for e-code







)


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

so the pic is deceiving then? looking at the headlights head-on, does it look white?


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (FreshieMedia)*

depending on which part do you look @ straight.
the side of the light (the ring where ppl put angel eye), it is kind of yellowish, if you look @ it @ night, it's white.... it's very hard to describe it.... I'll try to post pic when I get some time to.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
































If it doesn't show up, try to right click the image and go to see the image info, copy and paste the link and you should be able to see it









[Modified by Little_Gti, 11:25 AM 9-9-2002][HR][/HR]​No, the trick is to take of the .orig.jpg at the end


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can someone please post similar pics of the 6000K setup? PLEASE![HR][/HR]​Uh oh......I think it's time








before 








after:










[Modified by germanrox, 10:14 PM 9-30-2002]


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR] No, the trick is to take of the .orig.jpg at the end







[HR][/HR]​Bora20 have told me the trick already








Are you using the 6000K with the thingy that you can change the angle of the beam??














It's is COOL!!!








not to mention your beam pattern is so much cleaner!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Little_Gti, 1:28 AM 10-1-2002]


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (Little_Gti)*

OMG!!!!!!





























post some pics of the fron end tooo!!!!!! dude, that's sick!


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (FreshieMedia)*

the more i look at the pic, the more i think, damn! that might even be TOO bright! more pics, more pics!


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (FreshieMedia)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the more i look at the pic, the more i think, damn![HR][/HR]​instead of too bright, I should have gotten 6000K


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (FreshieMedia)*

Did someone want front shots??








before:








after:


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: "GB: Autolamps-online HID kits" (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did someone want front shots??








before:








after:







[HR][/HR]​My inspiration!!!


----------

